# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Me se pergatitet suxhuku I Kosoves?

## LAINA

Ka ca Kohe qe me ka vajt mendja keq per suxhuk, ne Shqiperi Mund te gjeje ne treg, ndersa ketu,  :i ngrysur: , aha... Kush e ka idene se si pergatitet???

----------


## illyrian rex

lol

Mish i bluar, qepe, zorre (nuk e di se te ciles kafshe jane), biber i zi, biber i kuq, krip...dhe ndonje melmese tjeter. Ne fund tymoset mire dhe ngadal, pa e ngut. 
Kjo eshte receta per suxhuk brenda rregullave te lojes.

Suxhuki tjeter, i zakonshem neper markete.

Qepe, zorre, biber i kuq, biber i zi, krip, mish i bluar, buke bajat, patate te ziera, teprica tjera te mishrave qe nuk jane shitur ne mishtore gjate javes, kepuce te bluara mire, qorape te grira holle etj etj...

Kujdes se ku e bleni pra.

----------


## LAINA

E kisha fjalen per te vertetin,lol... Nga ai me corape gjen kollaj fare...
Nese ka ndonje qe e ka pergatitur ose e ka pare do Doja shume ta dija procesin me hollesi. Faleminderit Illyrian Rex, pak a shume kaq dija dhe une...

----------


## illyrian rex

> E kisha fjalen per te vertetin,lol... Nag ai me corape glen kollaj fare...
> Nese ka ndonje qe e ka pergatitur ose e ka pare do Doja shume ta dija prcesin me hollesi. Faleminderit Illyrian Rex, pak a shume kaq dija dhe une...


Ahaaa, kerkon formulen e sakte ti?

Ajo kushton shume i/e dashur  :ngerdheshje: 

Shaka. Shpresoj se ju ndihmon dikush tjeter me shume.

----------


## Jack Watson

Nuk gjen në Tiranë suxhuk kosove nga ai vërteti, edhe po patën mbishkrimin "suxhuk kosove" nuk është nga ai lloj që po kërkon. Nqs të ka marrë malli shko te lokali Gjakova në bllok, e porosit dhe knaqu, 100% shija origjinale.

----------


## LAINA

:i ngrysur:  problemi eshte qe tani nuk jetoj me ne Tirane, dikur shkoja aq shpesh te gjakova sa I kisha bere ata cunat shoke... Prandaj thashe se mos e provoj ta bej vete, lol....

----------


## teta

Liana  do te tregoi une mbasdite masat e mishit dhe perzierjes se melmesave,si dhe ket punen e zorreve.
ke te drejt ne Gjakove shitet suxhuk i cilesis se larte,por ta mbarosh ne shtepi eshte edhe me mire sepse  zgjedh mishin tamam qe i pergjigjet suxhukut.

----------


## Enii

me duket se dhe ne kukes e bejne njesoj , apo ka ndryshim ?

----------


## LAINA

Mezi po pres teta,  :ngerdheshje: .....

Nuk e di Enii, po nuk besoj, vetem nese kane filluar ta bejne tani vone...

----------


## illyrian rex

> me duket se dhe ne kukes e bejne njesoj , apo ka ndryshim ?


Ka mundesi. Ne Kukes banojne shume familje gjakovare, te zhvendosur kohe me pare, dhe mund ta kene vazhduar traditen e prodhimit te suxhukit ne menyre tradicionale.

p.s. nuk e kisha mendu se ndonje dite do te thellohem kaq shume per lartmadherine e tij - *SUXHUKIN*. lol

----------


## Enii

lol ne fakt un te kukesit kam provuar , e gatuan vjerra per kosovarin sdi se kam provu ;D , po besoj pothuaj njesoj ...

----------


## LAINA

> lol ne fakt un te kukesit kam provuar , e gatuan vjerra per kosovarin sdi se kam provu ;D , po besoj pothuaj njesoj ...


Po ti keshtu thuaj... Dhe merr vesh se si e ben suxhukun vjerra....

----------


## illyrian rex

LAINA, jane te rralle ata qe e bejne vet suxhukun. Eshte zanat qe nuk mesohet lehte por qe trashegohet brez pas brezi. Nevojiten kushte per prodhimin e suxhukut. Ajo kabina qe sherben per  tharjen e suxhukut eshte storie ne vete. Duhet kujdes i jashtezakonshem dhe dite te tera qe suxhuku te thahet mire dhe ngadale.

A mos ndoshta e ke fjalen se si duhet te pregaditet/fergohet suxhuku?

Nese me tregoni se ne cilin vend jetoni do t'iu bej zgjidhje. Do te ju tregoj per ndonje gjakovar qe banon afer jush dhe ai patjeter duhet te kete suxhuk ne shtepi. Ia dergon nena me Western Union...sepse pa suxhuk nuk mbijetojme dot...e kemi si O2. lol

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Ka mundesi. Ne Kukes banojne shume familje gjakovare, te zhvendosur kohe me pare, dhe mund ta kene vazhduar traditen e prodhimit te suxhukit ne menyre tradicionale.
> 
> p.s. nuk e kisha mendu se ndonje dite do te thellohem kaq shume per lartmadherine e tij - *SUXHUKIN*. lol


Edhe ne Kukes dikur behej suxhuk (kur ishin pleqt gjalle) me te njejtin recept si te Gjakoves, ndersa sot prodhohet vetem nje imitim i markes ne fjale. :buzeqeshje: 

Suxhuku me i mire behet te Tara ne Gjakove.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Edhe ne Kukes dikur behej suxhuk (kur ishin pleqt gjalle) me te njejtin recept si te Gjakoves, ndersa sot prodhohet vetem nje imitim i markes ne fjale.
> 
> Suxhuku me i mire behet te Tara ne Gjakove.


 :buzeqeshje:  

DYDRINAS, nuk prita se e njeh Taren. Me befasove  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe ai gjakovari qe punon ne bllok, ne Tirane, per te cilin po flet edhe Jack Watson, te Tara e merr suxhukun.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> DYDRINAS, nuk prita se e njeh Taren. Me befasove 
> 
> Edhe ai gjakovari qe punon ne bllok, ne Tirane, per te cilin po flet edhe Jack Watson, te Tara e merr suxhukun.


Illyrian rex ti duhet te ishe befasu nese une nuk do ta kisha njoht Taren. 
Dydrinasi eshte gjakovar i lashte. Edhe pse nuk jetoj atje, sa here qe shkoj ndalem per dreke te Jupat. Shpirti m'le pa e provu taven e Jupave.

----------


## LAINA

> LAINA, jane te rralle ata qe e bejne vet suxhukun. Eshte zanat qe nuk mesohet lehte por qe trashegohet brez pas brezi. Nevojiten kushte per prodhimin e suxhukut. Ajo kabina qe sherben per  tharjen e suxhukut eshte storie ne vete. Duhet kujdes i jashtezakonshem dhe dite te tera qe suxhuku te thahet mire dhe ngadale.
> 
> A mos ndoshta e ke fjalen se si duhet te pregaditet/fergohet suxhuku?
> 
> Nese me tregoni se ne cilin vend jetoni do t'iu bej zgjidhje. Do te ju tregoj per ndonje gjakovar qe banon afer jush dhe ai patjeter duhet te kete suxhuk ne shtepi. Ia dergon nena me Western Union...sepse pa suxhuk nuk mbijetojme dot...e kemi si O2. lol


Hahahaha, Jo Jo, per te ferguar e per ta ngrene e bej dhe me sy mbyllur... Lol... Halli eshte se si pergatitet... Problem ka per te qene ta thare ne fakt, sidoqofte dua ta provoj. Ndersa per pjesen tjeter nuk eshte dhe aq problem... 

Une jetoj ne Toronto dhe nuk e di nese ka ndonje vend ku Mund ta blej...

----------


## illyrian rex

> Illyrian rex ti duhet te ishe befasu nese une nuk do ta kisha njoht Taren. 
> Dydrinasi eshte gjakovar i lashte. Edhe pse nuk jetoj atje, sa here qe shkoj ndalem per dreke te Jupat. Shpirti m'le pa e provu taven e Jupave.


DYDRINAS kam dyshu se je i kesaj ane por nuk e kam mendu se je pikerisht i Gjakoves. Jemi bashkevendas. Me vjen mire  :buzeqeshje: 

Tava e Jupave eshte bere sensacion ne Kosove. Na ka shpetu edhe neve ai vend, kemi ku t'i nderojme mysafiret.

Ndoshta palidhje ta them publikisht, por nje mp para ardhjes se ardhshme do te ishte nder. Ka gjasa qe te jem ne Gjakove (sepse banoj ne Prishtine) dhe do te beheshe forumisti i pare qe e takoj live  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## illyrian rex

> Hahahaha, Jo Jo, per te ferguar e per ta ngrene e bej dhe me sy mbyllur... Lol... Halli eshte se si pergatitet... Problem ka per te qene ta thare ne fakt, sidoqofte dua ta provoj. Ndersa per pjesen tjeter nuk eshte dhe aq problem... 
> 
> Une jetoj ne Toronto dhe nuk e di nese ka ndonje vend ku Mund ta blej...


Per Toronto nuk e kam idene. 

Tani po behem sikur ata pazarxhinjte qe premtojne dhe qe kane vetem fjale te thata.....por, sikur te jetoje ne NY ndoshta do ta beja nje zgjidhje per pak kg. I kam ca shoke qe qarkullojne shpesh NY - Kosove. 

Mua po shkon mendja se mund te jesh femer dhe mund te jesh me barre  :i ngrysur:  

Ku t'u kujtua ai suxhuk, dreqi e marte. lol

----------


## illyrian rex

DYDRINAS, liro mp...te lutem  :buzeqeshje:

----------

